# Craig Titus Column - coming soon!



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2012)

*Coming soon!*

_"Titus Talks"_ column on IronMagazine.com! We have hired Craig Titus to write a column on IronMagazine, the first article should be up in about two weeks. If you have any specific questions that you would like Craig to answer please send me a PM. I will be sending him questions every two weeks, due to having to use US mail the turnaround is a little slow.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 2, 2012)

Is the section going to be called "Murder Zone" 

Also, how are you going to pay the guy? Cup Of Soups and Shower Slippers?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Is the section going to be called "Murder Zone"
> 
> Also, how are you going to pay the guy? Cup Of Soups and Shower Slippers?


You beat me to it. Guess you can just put credits on the commissary tab.


----------



## Matt C (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds like an interesting idea, Prince.  I would be curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2012)

it should be entertaining.


----------



## strongrunbox (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll read it


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 4, 2012)

I will read it and am interested.  It was a horrific crime yet somehow I feel sorry for the guy. It should be an interesting read.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## charley (Jun 4, 2012)

.......it should be a real killing read............


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck CT!! Watched him back down when Phil Baroni was going to kick his ass in Gold's.. Titus ran to his car like a pussy.. This is going to be a HUGE mistake and bring negative publicity to the board having one of the most hated bodybuilder's/ murderer in BB history!! RIP Melissa..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 4, 2012)

Prince, that NEG hurt me hahaha...That's OK...We can agree to disagree..right? Without a HUGE neg?


----------



## dgp (Jun 4, 2012)

Prince you should do a topic poll.  So at least he may write about something we give a shit about.  The last thing I would want to read is a column about how an innocent man got framed.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Prince, that NEG hurt me hahaha...That's OK...We can agree to disagree..right? Without a HUGE neg?



I just gave you positive reps.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 4, 2012)

Prince said:


> I just gave you positive reps.




haha...Thanks Prince


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2012)

dgp said:


> Prince you should do a topic poll.  So at least he may write about something we give a shit about.  The last thing I would want to read is a column about how an innocent man got framed.



you can send me a PM with any questions you want to ask.

he is not going to be writing about why he is in prison or trying to prove he is innocent, *all questions will in some way be tied to bodybuilding.*


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 6, 2012)

So the board section is gone from the sponsors and now we have violent murders in its place, Jeezusss


----------



## charley (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ I think I'd rather have the MURDERERS..


----------



## teezhay (Jun 9, 2012)

Is this a joke?



Prince said:


> he is not going to be writing about why he is in prison or trying to prove he is innocent



I hope you don't seriously think he has a chance to ever prove himself innocent. He'd have a much easier time trying to convince an appellate court that he was natural his entire career, than of his innocence in killing that girl.


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 9, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't seriously think he has a chance to ever prove himself innocent. He'd have a much easier time trying to convince an appellate court that he was natural his entire career, than of his innocence in killing that girl.



No it's not a joke.  What Prince is telling us is that Craig won't be writing trying to prove his innocent or anything like that- he is not saying that Craig has even said he thinks he's innocent.  I am thinking that Craig is trying to find an outlet to discuss the sport that he came to love and maybe share some knowledge.  It was not the sport that made him run into trouble it's other drug habits.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I think he had some drug habbits that were not good. What happened was aweful and he is probably where he should be. I would love to learn more about what the pro's do in regards to aas and the like. Honest amounts of what they are really taking. and what they are actually taking. I've always been curious about this. oh and any tricks with aas we don't know. where do pro actually get there aas  and how. I don't think these will actually be a topic that can be talked about, but thats what i want to know are those things.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't have an opinion on the titus section ,but I don't know why anyone would feel sorry for him

maybe feel sorry for the girl's family




BigMikeCO said:


> I will read it and am interested.  It was a horrific crime yet somehow I feel sorry for the guy. It should be an interesting read.


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 10, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> I don't have an opinion on the titus section ,but I don't know why anyone would feel sorry for him
> 
> maybe feel sorry for the girl's family



geeze... I read this post and took a minute for me to realize I has posted that..... I don't drink.... so was I really hormonal when I posted that????   You are right- I do feel sorry for the family for sure - I think Craig and Kelly are some really messed up people.   Craig WAS a really good quality competitor in his best days and what I waste to have thrown it all away.  I'm wondering of this column is one way for him to try to reconcile where he is now with what he threw away in a matter of a few days.


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2012)

Question.....Has bodybuilding helped or hindered his sex life in the can. [I'm not sure of what I mean by can]....


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok the guys is guilty...but there is a lot we can learn from him in the BB world.I support it.


----------



## brundel (Jun 16, 2012)

Id like to know how he feels since his test levels are probably on the low end of the spectrum. THey dont do HRT in prison.
Id like to know if hes training at all or just sitting there hating his life.
Id like to hear him talk about all the rec drug abuse in the BB industry.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> Id like to know how he feels since his test levels are probably on the low end of the spectrum. THey dont do HRT in prison.
> Id like to know if hes training at all or just sitting there hating his life.
> *Id like to hear him talk about all the rec drug abuse in the BB industry.*



This, steroid use, and the after parties he produced back in the day.

I guess *WHY HE KILLED A JAMES?* is off the table, though, huh?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> I don't have an opinion on the titus section ,but I don't know why anyone would feel sorry for him
> 
> maybe feel sorry for *the girl's family*



This and for the girl herself, of course.

*Melissa James (1977 - 2005)
*


----------



## brundel (Jun 16, 2012)

Yah Im assuming thats off the table.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

BigMikeCO said:


> No it's not a joke.  What Prince is telling us is that Craig won't be writing trying to prove his innocent or anything like that- he is not saying that Craig has even said he thinks he's innocent.  I am thinking that Craig is trying to find an outlet to discuss the sport that he came to love and maybe share some knowledge.  *It was not the sport that made him run into trouble it's other drug habits.*



I'll be reading whatever comes of this Q&A. Titus certainly has tales to tell and information to offer, but I'd guess it was more his personality that got him into trouble than any drug use.

Plenty of people use and abuse drugs without being involved in or associated with a horrendous murder. It wasn't the drugs, imo. Titus was notorious for being a giant *******.

Craig Titus Looses Control - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

On a more positive note, Titus looked great here at the 1995 USA Championships.

craig titus - YouTube

He lost to Phil Hernon in the Heavyweights that year, but redeemed himself the following year taking the HW and the Overall at the same show.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

Craig Titus - preparing for the 1996 USAs - YouTube


----------

